# New and Confused!!!!!!!



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all, I have been looking at the boards for a long time so thought I would hop on!!!
I have endometreosis,I found out last June in Prince Charles Hospital in Merthyr, and was then refferred to Mr Griffithis in Llandough.
When I saw him he said I needed a lap to laser the endo away, which I am due to have in the next few weeks, as a result of the endo we find ttc VERY painfull for me, refer reducing the amount  . At this appt he said he would also refer me to IVF Wales, obviously we hope things will improve and we will concieve naturally after my lap, but I am also not naive and think we will need help.
I received a letter last week to say to contact them for initial consultation which could be 4-6 months time, I rand yesterday and I have an appointment next Tues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have all thoughts, questions going through my mind, I hope people will be able to tell me what happens on initial consultation??

Thank you all so much, hope I didnt ramble too much!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh wow there exciting and quick for you.  The 1st appt is taking a history from you and then the consultant will make a plan.  THis may be scans or possibly they will want to wait and see what the lap shows.  Its nothing to worry about and its a straight forward appointment.  On my first appt they started me on drugs and arranged for dh to go back for a sperm sample and for me to have a scan.  Good luck this is the start of your journey


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome binky   on my first appointment i didnt have any tests i was just put on the waiting list as they knew i just had a tubal problem..its good you have an appoinment so quick..good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just wana welcome you

my first appointment was so long ago its probably all changed now

its great you have an appointment so soon


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just popping on to say good luck at your appointment   
and I love your name.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome and good luck for your app.

at my first consultation  i was booked in for a scan and dh for sperm test. we also had blood taken.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome and good luck


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome Binky, good luck for your appointment!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck with your first appointment.

I would write down the questions you have and take along your dates and what has happened so far.

On My first appointment they confirmed that i was on the list and they explained what was going to happen. They told we would have to wait until after the op and I had healed before I could start any planning. the Op was in Nov 08 and my planning started in May 09


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Binky  

Good luck for appointment - well done on get one so quickly!
x


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Binky
Hope all goes well for you at your appt


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome hun and all the best for your appointment. x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck for your appt


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks all you have madecme feel so welcome. I will post after appt Tuesday. Xxx


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all, well I had my initial consultation today and I was seen by Dr D'Angelo.
Basically she had a chat with us and as I expected she said as I am awaiting surgery for the endo with Mr Griffiths she said I have been put on the waiting list and backdated to 17th September last year (when I initially saw TG). Hopefully he will be able to remove as much endo as possible and then I we can try to conceive naturally hopefully with no pain!!!, if we cannot conceive then she said we will be way up the list then for IVF. She also made another appt for me with TG for next Thursday there to go through endo and fertility things. I am having an endo anal scan at 9am in the morning which I am dreading , but at least things are moving.  So all in all I think it went well and at least we are on the list and we know where we are going. Please all pray we have no snow tonight please so I can get to the hospital!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

isnt arrianna a great doctor

i hope your scan goes well, sounds quite daunting but im sure you will be fine. things are moving the right direction for you yay


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your scan went ok binky


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi The scan went ok!!!, I had to have 2 enemas as 1 wouldnt work!!!, it was uncomfortable more than anything. It was kind of good news though as he said there was no endo in the bowell but there was some on the muscle??, I am seeing Tony Giffiths on Thursday so will hopefully know more about lap.  Thanks all xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done you and im glad it went well. hope the enemas werent too bad/great news there is no endo in your bowel

im sure Mr G will be great on thrusday, sure a nice guy


----------

